# Jorg Sprave Ammo



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Does anybody know where jorg sprave gets his MASSIVE ammo such as 20 mm steel balls, the only 20mm steel i can find is £4.99 each!
Cheers, tom


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Industrial machinery supply


----------



## Ethan (Oct 6, 2011)

I would assume he casts his own lead ones at home.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

tomshot123 said:


> Does anybody know where jorg sprave gets his MASSIVE ammo such as 20 mm steel balls, the only 20mm steel i can find is £4.99 each!


I've been looking for a good supply of 15mm (ish) steel for a while to no avail, let me know if you come across anything, try to look for seconds or bearings that are out of tolerance. I'm sure these factories must have scrap bins lol


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i would also be interested where he gets his ammo as the stuff he uses is huge.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Also I know he also uses the super large marbles too.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

If you are in the UK you could try this place: http://www.steelcitybearings.com/

My friends have bought their 9 1/2m steels from there in the past, make sure you tell them what you are using them for or you could end up paying through the nose for high end loose bearings.

All the best,
Jim.


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

Joerg mentioned Kugel-Winnie for steelballs.


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Elmar said:


> Joerg mentioned Kugel-Winnie for steelballs.


Exact Jörg buys his steel ammo at Kugel-Winnie, i buy mine there also.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ooooh thanks Jim!
Tom


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Try here http://www.kugel-winnie.de/Sportmunition-fuer-Schleuder-/-Zwille.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

curios? which sling you gonna shot those boulders out of?


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I was thinking the exact same thing....


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Must be a big one


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i passed a large dead tree today that would work.


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

That why he is so big too! From lifting that ammo!


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Just an average slingshot, I have tested big Annie like lots of nuts and washers on a bolt and it went over the fork fine








Tom


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ammo not Annie sorry


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

This place looks the balls: http://www.atlasball.co.uk/Ball%20Info%20Content2.htm


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Sling Jim said:


> This place looks the balls: http://www.atlasball...fo Content2.htm










 Buna-N Nitrile balls... I have no idea what they are but I want some!!! good find Jim, will give them a call on monday


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

i was thinking about tungsten balls as a more environmentally friendly (and even heavier) alternative for lead ammo for hunting.

only supplier that listed prices online i found in my quick search charges $4 A PIECE for .50" (12.7mm) though.... :-(

needless to say, 4 bucks per ball is a little too steep (especially for a broke bugger like me lol)

was wondering if any of you know cheaper suppliers, preferably in or near the netherlands to avoid huge shipping fees.

any input would be greatly appreciated

cheers guys


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

also, cheap big steel can be obtained from old discarded computer mouse, just remove the rubber layer with a razorblade

itl take a while to aquire a decent number ofcourse, but they do come for the best possible price! namely ABSOLUTELY FREE!


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

the only place other than the vendors on the forum that I know of to get bearings is here http://www.vxb.com/page/bearings/CTGY/LooseSteelBalls


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I picked up some large ones for free from a local garage that works on heavy equipment. Check out dealers in farm equipment, large transport trucks, excavators and road working equipment. Be nice, tell them what you want it for so worn bearings are fine, and you just might score.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Ever though of using jaw breaker candy....... ? :-o


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes I have but it defeats the object of big ammo, joules and weight


----------

